
Show HN: Troooon.com - Qub3d
http://troooon.com
======
gus_massa
Does it work in Edge? I tried a few times but I got no contenders.

It's not clear that the color of the rectangle is my color. Can you add some
test to explain that? Can you make a circle that blinks around my token while
waiting?

I won 5 or 10 games in a row in Chrome because I was the only player. Can you
make a bot so it doesn't feel empty?

Nice name. Do you have an alternative name in case you get a c&d letter?

------
Qub3d
This was a project made in 24 hours at a hackathon I just attended[0]. I
didn't make this, but I sat next to the dudes who did.

[0]: [https://calvinhacks.com](https://calvinhacks.com)

------
masonic
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

